# 2 Fiberglass Boxes



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Materials:
Chopmat, Resin, Hardener, Masking Tape, Mixing Cups, Acetone, Eye Protection, Gloves, Mask, Scissors, Paintbrushes. 
I didnt really need the scissors, there are dull as fuck, and i just ended up tearing chunks of chopmat, and it was way faster/easier than cutting em. The Acetone is for cleaning the brush so it doesnt get all hard, so i can use it more than once.


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

The Right Side Prepped Out, Ready To Go!


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

The Whole Trunk Prepped.


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Behind The Orange Gargbage Bags Are 2 12" Subs


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Me Fiberglassin the right side


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Me doin the right side again, its gettin dark out.


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Left Side


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Layin Left Again, Its pretty dark, and i couldnt see shit, so well see if i missed any spots in the morning


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Right Side Done for the Night!


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

Right Side Again


----------



## Sixteen Switches (Jul 1, 2004)

what you use to prep it. Pm me please with all details


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

updates?


----------



## kiwilac (Oct 27, 2003)

Good to see you're wearing safety gear


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

up fucking dates 

and ive wondered does the fiberglass not stick to the foil or do you remove the foil with the fiberglass, im going to make a 8" round box out of an old cooking pot we have here but wasnt sure the process


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

the fiberglass kind of sticks to the tinfoil...but its there so resin doesnt seep thru the tape onto the carpet...u can easily pick off the tinfoil off the box or even just rough it up and it will sand off with some 80 grit or somethin...and why are you going to use an old cooking pot? its easiest to make a sub ring out of MDF and use peices of wood and hot glue it onto the base of the sub box then fiberglass over that


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

thx for the input, updates when i can steal my sisters cam again. shhh dont tell her. and thats prolly the only time i used the mask and the goggles. im doin it outside so i only do the mask when im doin it for a long time. the boxes are out of the car now and they might be done by sunday, but i dno cuz i gotta work saturday! and i used my day off to get a halloween costume! thx again for lookin!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

http://web.njit.edu/%7Ecas1383/proj/main/


heres a link on how to do this glassing


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLIGY_@Oct 30 2004, 06:19 AM
> *http://web.njit.edu/%7Ecas1383/proj/main/
> heres a link on how to do this glassing
> [snapback]2342921[/snapback]​*


Nice website lot of good info thanks


----------



## J-MONEY77CAD (Nov 3, 2004)

ANOTHER AWSOME SITE IS ALPINE-USA.COM GO TO SUPPORT THEN GO TO DEMO CARS THEN PICK A CAR THEN WATCH THE ALPINE BOYS HOOK UP A CAR STEP BY STEP THEY SHOW THE BEST WAY TO FIBER GLASS AND THE BEST PRODUCTS TO USE. IT'S THE BEST SITE I'VE SEEN YET ON FIBER GLASS!!


----------



## JUICEDEXPL (Oct 10, 2004)

btw, you can put pam cooking spray, or WD-40 on the tin foil before you glass it, and it will pop right out..


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-MONEY77CAD_@Nov 7 2004, 03:54 PM
> *ANOTHER AWSOME SITE IS ALPINE-USA.COM  GO TO SUPPORT THEN GO TO DEMO CARS THEN PICK A CAR THEN WATCH THE ALPINE BOYS HOOK UP A CAR STEP BY STEP THEY SHOW THE BEST WAY TO FIBER GLASS AND THE BEST PRODUCTS TO USE. IT'S THE BEST SITE I'VE SEEN YET ON FIBER GLASS!!
> [snapback]2369235[/snapback]​*


your right that is some good shit :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

or just leave the damn tin foil on there,it dont hurt a thang if you cant see it.

hey, are you gonna use woven matt for reinforcement or just build up that random lay mat?


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

update?


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

i got one box pretty much done. im in school now though so i havent finished it smooth or nothin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Oct 30 2004, 03:19 AM~2342921
> *http://web.njit.edu/%7Ecas1383/proj/main/
> heres a link on how to do this glassing
> *


bumped to keep it ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

what type of "cloth" do you guys use to fiberglass???

is it cheesecloth???

the "fleece" he was talking about, could i get it at wal mart or do i have to go to a craft store???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 22 2005, 11:07 AM~4254651
> *what type of "cloth" do you guys use to fiberglass???
> 
> is it cheesecloth???
> ...


fleece..you can get it at a fabric store.

i use grill cloth myself.


----------

